# I may need character witnesses in court



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, this is knife-related; however, it's less of review of knives and more of a review of owning knives and what may happen.

Recently, I was out-of-town on business. My husband's brother came to stay for a couple of days while I was gone. When I returned home, I found one of my favorite chef's knives had the edge destroyed on it. I later found out my husband's brother used it to shuck oysters because he couldn't find an oyster knife. 

I don't know if the blade can be saved and I will need to take it to someone with better knowledge and skills on sharpening than me. I'm still fantasizing about giving him a taste of his own medicine and shuck him until he learns his lesson. With a jury of knife-loving peers, I don't think they would find me guilty. Right?

Arrrggggghhhh! Has something like this ever happened to anyone else?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

loomchick said:


> Yes, this is knife-related; however, it's less of review of knives and more of a review of owning knives and what may happen.
> 
> Recently, I was out-of-town on business. My husband's brother came to stay for a couple of days while I was gone. When I returned home, I found one of my favorite chef's knives had the edge destroyed on it. I later found out my husband's brother used it to shuck oysters because he couldn't find an oyster knife.
> 
> ...


Chances are very, very good the blade can be saved and returned to excellent shape. If there are nicks taken out of the blade, a professional sharpener will grind those out for you and restore the edge of the blade. Make sure the sharpener is reputable and if your knife is a specialty or high quality knife, they have experience in sharpening those blades.

If you like good quality knives and appreciate a good, sharp blade, I would highly encourage you to take the time and learn how to sharpen your own knives using whetstones. Its not difficult, but, it does take some practice. You can find many excellent "how to" videos on YouTube that will teach you the differences in stones, what quality to choose, how to prepare them and the techniques used to sharpen the blades. It can be rather fun you can practice on some old, cheap knives you have laying around before you try sharpening your good knives.

A friend of mine, who was a sushi chef, taught me how to do it year and years ago. It took about a half a day and a bottle of good sake.....of course, we drank the sake after we sharpened the knives ;-)

If you elect to have the blade sharpened professionally, depending on the knife's quality and size, it could cost around $10, give or take.

Good luck!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

People who understand nothing about knives do the nuttiest things. Even I who knew sharpening very well (machine shop background) initially wouldn't hesitate to cut on plates, until a worker at my father's restaurant made a snide remark when I did that behind the counter, and the lightening bolt finally struck. Go figure.

A little thinning and your chefs will be just fine. Better still, tell him he ruined your knife and owes you a new one, squeeze him for at least a $150 and we'll help you spend it. 

Oh, what exactly was this knife, make and model?


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

You have to keep in mind most people never take care of their own stuff. We live in a culture of disposable things and the concept of a $$ knife is beyond most peoples comprehension. And when its not theirs its even less an issue.

Id tell your BIL that its beyond repair and make him buy you a brand new knife to teach him a lesson even if its fixable.

I never lend tools or knives to people havent since i was a small child and my favorite toy got broken by someone i ket play with it


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

benuser said:


> Photo of the damage?
> I use to leave a shining soft stainless Sab or Wussie I don't care much about for the case people get drunk and overcome their normal respect for my belongings. Probably your brother-in-law just didn't know any better. Keep your good knives away from children and family.


I have what I call 'cr*p' knives for those jobs where the good knives are necessary or appropriate . . . although, perhaps if the cr*p knives looked better, people would be more inclined to grab them. This guy was just unsupervised. He's also not a very bright guy. He can't remember much beyond about eight minutes. Every time he leaves we have to figure out what was broken or damaged. Plus, we have to sift through the recycling and pull out the garbage he keeps throwing in it.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

sgsvirgil said:


> If you like good quality knives and appreciate a good, sharp blade, I would highly encourage you to take the time and learn how to sharpen your own knives using whetstones.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks! I'm actually pretty good at sharpening knives . . . I'm even better at day-to-day maintenance . The damage to this blade may be beyond my ability, but a good professional will be better able to repair it or at least give me a good assessment. I worked with the knife on my whetstone for a while, but I'm concerned I'm going to change the shape of the blade because the damage is in the front half.

Like some others here, I'm very anal about my knives. Heck, I'm also anal about other people's knives. Although, I finally stopped honing and sharpening other people's knives without being invited to do so. When cooking in someone else's kitchen, I hate working with dull knives. 
_
Yes, the expensive set of knives you bought look great in the counter-hogging knife block. Have you ever considered honing or sharpening them? No? Do you know what this long straight rod is for? No? _


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

Friend_of_Epicurius said:


> Id tell your BIL that its beyond repair and make him buy you a brand new knife to teach him a lesson even if its fixable.


My husband talked to his brother, but to no avail. His response was along the lines of _She has other knives.
_
I know kitchen knife enthusiasts are a unique breed and few are really into them like some of us are.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

rick alan said:


> Oh, what exactly was this knife, make and model?


It's a Shun Classic 8" chef's knife. I'll try to get some pictures of the edge.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

He’s a real manly man... opening oysters with a knife that big! Don’t you at least have a paring knife?


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

brianshaw said:


> He's a real manly man... opening oysters with a knife that big! Don't you at least have a paring knife?


Several


----------



## KenOfPortland (Jan 27, 2018)

Hide your good knives and leave him a set of dull junk knives to use. Which reminds me I think I just found a purpose for one of my own.


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

loomchick said:


> My husband talked to his brother, but to no avail. His response was along the lines of _She has other knives.
> _
> I know kitchen knife enthusiasts are a unique breed and few are really into them like some of us are.


So he breaks a 200 dollar knife. In addition to constantly messing things uo at your house and hour husband can only get out of him she has other knives?

My advice tell him he can either follow the break it you bought it rule or hes never invited back to your house. 
Or take him to small claims court you will win easily


----------



## Baba Ghanoush (Jan 29, 2018)

That BIL of yours surely sounds like an awfully insensible jerk, my sincere condolences.
Unfortunately Shuns tend to attract jerks like moth to a flame - oh boy do those jerks like the fancy glimmering Shun, it's irresistibly drawing the jerk closer and closer. Not much to do about it and it really doesn't help anything to blame the jerk for being a jerk. If the jerk won't replace the knife or pay reparation (and being a jerk of course he won't), I think your husband should: (1) He was the one letting the jerk into the house, and (2)he failed his duty as his brother's keeper. House rule number 1.: When bad $h1t goes down in the home it's always the husband's fault!

If I was you I would replace the Shun with 2 knives: A jerk knife and a real chef's knife.
As a jerk knife I would choose a cheap fancy looking Chinese damascus patterned looker and mount it proudly on the kitchen wall like a fancy trophy kind of object for everyone entering the kitchen to see and admire. The Chinese are really good at making Shun copies, and the jerk would hardly be able to tell the difference. 

As a real chef knife I would pick a great knife with a dullish grey blade and a simple looking handle, like a Gesshin from JKI or an Itinomonn from JNS.

About the jerk and the damaged Shun I got another suggestion. Does the jerk actually cook sometimes or does he just enter kitchens to destroy stuff? If he cooks I think you should have the knife repaired and then gift it to him (with a nice note explaining that the knife is much better for cutting vegetable and boneless meat than shucking oisters!).

There's a slim chance that the jerk owning a nice knife will not only learn to respect knives, but might also catch the dreaded Japanese knife bug, an all consuming illness forcing the sufferer to buy, buy, buy expensive Japanese knives until the brink of bankruptcy. I think that would be the poetic justice!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Ha ha ha... that’s funny Bubba. 

“If he cooks I think you should have the knife repaired and then gift it to him (with a nice note explaining that the knife is much better for cutting vegetable and boneless meat than shucking oisters!).”

Why have it repaired... wouldn’t the point be better made just gifting the damaged knife?

“I think that would be the poetic justice!”

Ha ha ha


----------



## KenOfPortland (Jan 27, 2018)

I’m in favor of gifting him the messed-up knife or just leaving it in the kitchen and putting his name on it so the manchild doesn’t destroy anything else. You could also avoid having to replace future expensive items in advance by replacing the husband now. Sure technically he didn’t do it but he also isn’t terribly helping you in regards to what his brother destroys so that makes him a bit complicit, doesn’t it?


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

Baba Ghanoush said:


> That BIL of yours surely sounds like an awfully insensible jerk, my sincere condolences.


He's basically a train wreck waiting to happen. He had so many insurance claims last year that his insurance agent told him he would drop him if there was one more.


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

Surprised he didn't slice his hand clean open. About the stupidest thing you can do with a knife like that is shuck oysters. Guessing there was alcohol involved on top of the stupidity.


----------



## loomchick (Jun 11, 2013)

dave kinogie said:


> Guessing there was alcohol involved on top of the stupidity.


I strongly suspect you're correct.


----------



## dave kinogie (Feb 16, 2013)

loomchick said:


> I strongly suspect you're correct.


If someone got drunk and used one of my Gyuto's as a shucking knife, I suspect I'd get drunk and see how well my knife still sliced through uncooked flesh. :emoji_imp:


----------



## Friend_of_Epicurius (Jan 22, 2018)

dave kinogie said:


> If someone got drunk and used one of my Gyuto's as a shucking knife, I suspect I'd get drunk and see how well my knife still sliced through uncooked flesh. :emoji_imp:


The correct non premeditated sentance. See how well it still carves steaks


----------

